# Afghan Ops Contest: Play and win a Blackhawk Loadout Bag! ($268 MSRP)



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Dec 2010)

You heard me right folks, this is the beginning of a new dimension to the game. Tactowngear has graciously donated a beautiful Blackhawk Load Out bag for to be given away to some lucky player. I have added a mission to FOB Martello: Resupply an OP on foot. It is marked with a (CONTEST) tag at the end of the Mission name, so you know it's the right one.

So, how do you win? Simple... every time you gain a proficiency level in the contest mission, your name is entered into the draw. So if you make it to proficiency level 20, you have 20 chances to win the bag. On Saturday, January 8th at noon AT, the winner will be chosen at random.

At proficiency level 1, the mission stats are:


Rank 20 Required
Consumes 20 Combat Readiness
Provides 87 Combat Experience
Equipment needed: 1 x Blackhawk Load Out Bag (Cost: 30
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Let the games begin! 

P.S. As much as I wish it wasn't true, I am not eligible to win.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Dec 2010)

For those who enjoy playing the numbers, I've added some contest information to the Stats Page: http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/index.php?math=hard&function=stats


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Dec 2010)

Sweet!  Bringing a game to life!


----------



## MPwannabe (18 Dec 2010)

Sigh, as if I needed another reason to play  :

GAME ON!


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2010)

A good way to spend my winter break!

Thanks to Mike for the contest, and Tactown for the donation.


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Dec 2010)

A very good addition to the game!


----------



## navymich (18 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> On Saturday, January 8th at noon AT, the winner will be chosen at random.



Is there a cutoff time to have ballots entered, or do we have right up until noon AT on the 8th?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Dec 2010)

Anything up to noon AT on the 8th counts, and then I'll do the draw.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Dec 2010)

Good news, I have finished the script which will randomly select the winner. I've run it through a battery of tests and can confirm: it's fair and random! 

So far we have 136 ballots in the draw... not bad! Note that to get your first ballot in there, you just need to complete the mission once. I'd say it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Dec 2010)

I can't see such a mission in my FOB Martello menu. I don't yet have that AOR locked down, is this necessary for the contest mission?


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2010)

You may need to be level 23 to see it, its the third mission in on FOB Martello. You won't need it locked down.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Dec 2010)

You should only need to be level 20 to see it... and it should be the second mission there. See the screenshot below.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the info. I can see it now, but then I just made level 23. It was not visible (for me at least) at level 22.


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

Just so you all know ... around March_ish_, I will be posting a pic of me & the bag in the sandbox on here; yes, I am winning it --- my ESP tells me so. You may as well all stop playing that mission now.

Merry Christmas!!    >


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2010)

Somehow the first thing to come to mind was a Crown Royal bag.......Wrong bag, eh?


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Somehow the first thing to come to mind was a Crown Royal bag.......Wrong bag, eh?



The visual of that particular bag and the sugarplum fairy is now running through my head.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jan 2011)

Only a few days left to get in on this contest. We have 259 ballots already so it looks like it's a heated competition!


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Definitely a good contest.. hopefully this is the first of many!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2011)

...and the winner is...

Navalsnipr

Congratulations, and boy am I jealous!


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jan 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and the winner is...
> 
> Navalsnipr
> 
> Congratulations, and boy am I jealous!



Wow!!  Thanks a lot!  A great contest indeed and I hope that the future will bring more!


----------



## Dissident (8 Jan 2011)

Congrats. Damn you.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jan 2011)

Well done


----------



## Veovius (8 Jan 2011)

Congrats!.....  I'm just happy I was on the leaderboard


----------



## navymich (8 Jan 2011)

Congrats Navalsnipr!

Great contest Mike!  Looking forward to more like that.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2011)

Here are some stats that I found interesting:


The contest mission was conducted 2,060 times (1672 times successfully, and 388 attempts failed)
582 virtual Blackhawk Loadout Bags were purchased
65 players entered the contest

Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## Final (8 Jan 2011)

Congratulations!  

P.S. Random fact: Navalsnipr has 666 posts at the time of this post.


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

Final said:
			
		

> P.S. Random fact: Navalsnipr has 666 posts at the time of this post.



Hmm.... Curious, and I'm watching 'Dawn of the Dead' on the Space Channel.  Wondering if the Zombies are going to come knocking at my door tonight... :sniper:


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Jan 2011)

You know where the FN's are if you need 'em.  Not much point in some sissy .40....get the C1 in case they come knocking....

NS


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Wow!!  Thanks a lot!  A great contest indeed and I hope that the future will bring more!



Hey!! Can I borrow it for , hmmm - say the next year? I'll send you pics.  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (9 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hey!! Can I borrow it for , hmmm - say the next year? I'll send you pics.  ;D



Yeah it could be like the travelocity gnome


----------



## bdave (9 Jan 2011)

I had no idea this was going on. 
Should have made it 'news', ingame.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jan 2011)

bdave said:
			
		

> I had no idea this was going on.
> Should have made it 'news', ingame.



It was....


----------



## Final (10 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Hmm.... Curious, and I'm watching 'Dawn of the Dead' on the Space Channel.  Wondering if the Zombies are going to come knocking at my door tonight... :sniper:



Well if they do come a'knocking, At least you have a few reasons for it.


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Jan 2011)

He who has the most kit at the end of the day wins??   ;D


----------



## Final (13 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> He who has the most kit at the end of the day wins??   ;D


Crap, I knew there was a reason to win that bag!


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Jun 2011)

Oh yes, forgot to mention... 

The bag is VERY NICE!!

Can stack my entire range kit for rifle, pistol and sniper in this bag!


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Jun 2011)

I understand that even  a full-up  Bren will fit?

 :threat:  :threat:  :threat:


----------

